# Secrets you've never told anyone



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 13, 2010)

Tell us some of the secrets that you've held on to for a long time and just never let anyone know about. Not neccesarily your darkest secrets, like something you did but just never told anyone about. Like maybe dance naked in your house when your parents weren't home. Not to say I've done that, just using it as an example >.>;;;

Anyways, I remember one time I was in like 8th grade. I was part of the One-Act Play group as a sound person. So naturally I was up in the balcony of the auditorium playing music when they needed me to. In the center of the balcony there was a kind of abandoned sound booth or spotlight room I can't remember but it was a small concrete closet with a  seeing slot about chest high if you stand in the room.

At this time I kind of had a crush on one of the girls that was staring in the play, but never really acted on it. So on this particular day I had raging hormones out the ass and after I was done with my part with the music I had a raging boner. So I wondered around and then I saw that booth and walked up into it (it has no door to close behind you by the way). So I go up there and I look down at the girl who was praticing and I looked around and saw that everyone was focused on practicing and/or watching the practice and I pulled it out and masturbated to this girl acting.

Now that I think about it I'm kind of ashamed of myself for doing that out in public like that but it was a bit of a rush as well.

I was kind of a disturbed child when I was younger. ^^;;;


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 13, 2010)

I always felt better than others in the past, always pointed at them and lauged at their fails, their downs, and their downcomes.
Still like that.

I don't have dark secrets though, or things that I hide, I am mostly coldhearted enough to say my thoughts of people carelessly.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Why the fucking hell would anyone reveal secrets they've never told anyone else HERE ON A FUCKING INTERNET FORU-

oh wait, furry attention whores playing truth or dare/"ill show you mine if you show me yours" as usual, right, my bad


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

I only post here because NO OTHER FORUM LOVES ME.


There, I said it ;~;


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 13, 2010)

I like hugs. Whenever i get the chance to hug anyone, i never refuse.


----------



## Azure (Sep 13, 2010)

I've shot a man. I'll do it again, too.


----------



## Ames (Sep 13, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I've shot a man. I'll do it again, too.


 
In self-defense?  Accident?  Or were you just drunk or something?

A few years ago, this one dude shot and killed another dude over $20 just up the street from where I used to live.  They were both drunk. :V


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I've shot a man. I'll do it again, too.


 
Was it in Reno? Did he die?


----------



## Azure (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Was it in Reno? Did he die?


 No. Unfortunately, no.

EDIT- Lets just say I didn't stick around to find out. But odds are, no.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 13, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No. Unfortunately, no.


 
oh god, that made me laugh so hard.

My secret is that i'm a furry.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

3picFox said:


> My secret is that i'm a furry.


 
...WELL, SHIT, THE CAT'S OUT OF THE BAG NOW.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 13, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK did you feel the need to tell us forum strangers that, OP?

Really now. C'mon. What the hell is wrong with you.

Goddammit. You're not even a regular here so it's not like we know you well enough to be your 'e-friends' even.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 13, 2010)

My secret is that I don't secretely secrete my secretive secrets on a secret forum.

Eh, I know more secrets about other people than myself, really. And I'm not about to tell other people about them. That kind of defeats the purpose of it being a secret.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 13, 2010)

This one time I tried to fart and poop came out


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> This one time I tried to fart and poop came out


 
I was so fucking hoping you'd say "I lick reptiles".


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 13, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I've lynched a man. I'll do it again, too.


 

Quite a good decision.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 13, 2010)

My secrets that I care about that much are on a need to know basis V:

well theres only really one

i dont liek secrets :<


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

why the fuck is this not working

fuck it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kazjmb4L2wk


----------



## Dan. (Sep 13, 2010)

This shall be interesting,
As for myself I don't have any secrets.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 13, 2010)

If I told of my secrets, they wouldn't be secrets.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2010)

I can slam my head into a cinder block and shatter it...
...
Yes my skull is that thick.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I can slam my head into a cinder block and shatter it...
> ...
> Yes my skull is that thick.



It hasn't gone unnoticed :3c


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 13, 2010)

im no serial killer. yeah, ive killed 20, 30, 40 guys or so (i lost count...) but it wasnt a series!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> It hasn't gone unnoticed :3c


 I once drenched it in gasoline, lit it on fire and smashed it with my head.
And then I smashed a window with it.
My skull is a weapon.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

this just in, CF is apparently Zidane


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 13, 2010)

I blew up my living room.  Luckily no one was hurt but me and I had 2nd degree burns on 43% of my body.
I thought I'd never bring that up again


----------



## Don (Sep 13, 2010)

Were I to reveal my secrets, the last place I'd do so is on a forum filled with furfags :V.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 13, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I've shot a man. I'll do it again, too.


 
ooo hot!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> ooo hot!


 
For some reason every day I get more and more of him the image of the scrawny, shading looking guy at the gas station who murders you out of anger and frustation.
Only Azure is supposedly beef, because of the army :V


----------



## Asswings (Sep 13, 2010)

teh silver-wolf said:


> I blew up my living room.  Luckily no one was hurt but me and I had 2nd degree burns on 43% of my body.
> I thought I'd never bring that up again



Methlab?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 13, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> For some reason every day I get more and more of him the image of the scrawny, shading looking guy at the gas station who murders you out of anger and frustation.
> Only Azure is supposedly beef, because of the army :V



Pretty much how I look at it.


----------



## Azure (Sep 13, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> For some reason every day I get more and more of him the image of the scrawny, shading looking guy at the gas station who murders you out of anger and frustation.
> Only Azure is supposedly beef, because of the army :V


 I'm beefish :3. Maybe one day we'll meet at AC, I intend to go next year. Internet pictures are gay.


----------



## Conker (Sep 13, 2010)

If I haven't told anyone, why would I spill the beans to a bunch of furries?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Internet pictures are gay a good way to get accidentally outed.


 
amirite?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 13, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I've shot a man. I'll do it again, too.


 
I've done this 6 times playing William Tell on acid. 

It really was an accident.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Why the fucking hell would anyone reveal secrets they've never told anyone else HERE ON A FUCKING INTERNET FORU-
> 
> oh wait, furry attention whores playing truth or dare/"ill show you mine if you show me yours" as usual, right, my bad



Wow...  you really do have issues, Tycho.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Wow...  you really do have issues, Tycho.


 
why does that particular post of mine scream "ISSUES" to you, oh true-seeing diviner and would-be summoner of closet-skeletons?


----------



## Cam (Sep 13, 2010)

Im schizophrenic, post-anorexic, have self image and issues and a strange obsession with green day


----------



## Azure (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> amirite?


 urrite. Better safe than sorry, I say. I don't even have a facebook anymore, and the brief time I did, no pictures were posted.



JesusFish said:


> I've done this 6 times playing William Tell on acid.
> 
> It really was an accident.


 We should play together when I come to Texas to complete my training. Really, we should.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> why does that particular post of mine scream "ISSUES" to you, oh true-seeing diviner and would-be summoner of closet-skeletons?


 
_If you has to ask, you'll never know._


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> _If you has to ask, you'll never know._


 
There's nothing wrong with wanting to keep to yourself on the internet.


In fact, it's the smart thing to do.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> this just in, CF is apparently Zidane


 <---- Pure lol

Oh i got one, secretly.....I'm a little bit naive. -w-


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> There's nothing wrong with wanting to keep to yourself on the internet.
> 
> 
> In fact, it's the smart thing to do.


 
Rewind a bit, look at his first post.

It just screams "I want to feel like i'm superior to you."


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> _If you has to ask, you'll never know._


 


			
				Translation said:
			
		

> I'm just grasping at straws trying to strike a nerve hard enough to make you tip your hand so I can EPIC TROLL you, lol



:|

also, lol at "if you *has* to ask".


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Rewind a bit, look at his first post.
> 
> It just screams "I want to feel like i'm superior to you."


That doesn't mean it's wrong.


----------



## Jude (Sep 13, 2010)

I honestly can't think of one. A kinda secret is that I'm gay/bi, but I've told like three people, so it's not really a secret. Same with being a furry, but that's less important.


----------



## The DK (Sep 13, 2010)

other than my gf not knowing im going to break up with her on thursday.... no


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 13, 2010)

The DK said:


> other than my gf not knowing im going to break up with her on thursday.... no


 
Oh snap! XD no he didn't!


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

The DK said:


> other than my gf not knowing im going to break up with her on thursday.... no


 
omg you're such a dick :c

you dickish person


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2010)

The DK said:


> other than my gf not knowing im going to break up with her on thursday.... no


 Oh snap!


Tycho said:


> this just in, CF is apparently Zidane


 No shit.

It's funny though when I see guys crush cans on their heads I'll always one up them.


----------



## The DK (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> omg you're such a dick :c
> 
> you dickish person



why be in a relationship im not happy in. we are supposed to go on vaction to florida on fri and she'll still go cuz we we gonna go with one of her friends, so that gives me time to move out


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Methlab?


 nope a lighter and a few other things that are flammable


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 13, 2010)

The DK said:


> why be in a relationship im not happy in. we are supposed to go on vaction to florida on fri and she'll still go cuz we we gonna go with one of her friends, so that gives me time to move out


 
Well we never really know a person until we move in with them and begin in a loveless relationship is something I'm strictly against so just let her down easy is all I can say...... 0_0 thought you were joking the first time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2010)

The DK said:


> why be in a relationship im not happy in. we are supposed to go on vaction to florida on fri and she'll still go cuz we we gonna go with one of her friends, so that gives me time to move out


 Just tell me you're not going to break up with her over a text message.


----------



## Aruvia (Sep 13, 2010)

lets see, im bi, a furry, have 2 sex toys, mild schizophrenia, mild autism, kinda obsessed with fire and burning things.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 13, 2010)

The DK said:


> other than my gf not knowing im going to break up with her on thursday.... no


 
Stewart's way is probably the best way to do it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv1B2O9W8LQ


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

I've never told people I enjoy when skin peels off my feet. :3


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 13, 2010)

i was at a party and some kid hit me in the stomache so i hit him in above his ear with my phone and he went into convulsions.. i got scared cause i thought he was going to be ill afterwards so i didnt tell anyone.. and i cried that night cause he had to go to the hospital.. and now im afraid to go to partys cause of it..

and also im dead afraid of water because ive drowned before so when ever someone invites me to the beach im just like "nah.." = (

last time i had sex i wore furry ears and a collar (is that even bad?)

and i had a dream that i smashed with rachel ray on her show.. D:


----------



## Cam (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I've never told people I enjoy when skin peels off my feet. :3



Groooody dude ><






Saintversa said:


> last time i had sex i wore furry ears and a collar (is that even bad?)



Thats badass


----------



## The DK (Sep 13, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Well we never really know a person until we move in with them and begin in a loveless relationship is something I'm strictly against so just let her down easy is all I can say...... 0_0 thought you were joking the first time.


 
ive lived with her for 3 years now... shits just gotten frustraiting and i cant take it anymore. i joke a lot IRL but not on this



CannonFodder said:


> Just tell me you're not going to break up with her over a text message.


im not that heartless


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Groooody dude ><


 
So much fun to pick at it and see how much you can get off before you get to tender areas that aren't ready yet.


----------



## Cam (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> So much fun to pick at it and see how much you can get off before you get to tender areas that aren't ready yet.


 

Its fun to do that with sunburns...

But the feet? Ick


----------



## Aruvia (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I've never told people I enjoy when skin peels off my feet. :3


 im kinda the same way. dont b afraid, ur not alone!


----------



## Shouden (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread kinda controdicts itself, don't it? I mean, if it's a secret you've never told anyone, and they told it here, then they would have told someone, huh? anyways, I've got no real big secrets...at least none I want to reveal to you people...just kidding. I've really got nothin'


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Its fun to do that with sunburns...
> 
> But the feet? Ick


 
I jump off of things a lot.

I get nice localized feet calluses.

They come off after a while.

JUMPING IS FUN.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 13, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> urrite. Better safe than sorry, I say. I don't even have a facebook anymore, and the brief time I did, no pictures were posted.
> 
> 
> We should play together when I come to Texas to complete my training. Really, we should.



Wait till I'm 18, so you don't get in as much trouble if you miss.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

The DK said:


> why be in a relationship im not happy in. we are supposed to go on vaction to florida on fri and she'll still go cuz we we gonna go with one of her friends, so that gives me time to move out


 
I was kinda being sarcastic, dude


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I jump off of things a lot.
> 
> I get nice localized feet calluses.
> 
> ...



I used to love peeling callouses off my feet, but they're left really sore and sensitive afterwards. I stopped doing it after a while. Every now and then I'll take some nail clippers to them.


----------



## Cam (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a completely elaborate and legitimate marketing strategy to get myself famous


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 13, 2010)

I actually did dance around the house naked when my parents weren't home.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 13, 2010)

Aruvia said:


> lets see, im bi, a furry, have 2 sex toys, mild schizophrenia, mild autism, kinda obsessed with fire and burning things.



You and me both, mang. But my parents never took me to a doctor for any if it.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> :|
> 
> also, lol at "if you *has* to ask".


 Intentional.


> When asked by a society matron what swing was, Fats Waller replied, "Lady, if you has to ask - you ain't got it"


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> That doesn't mean it's wrong.


 
I never said it was.  I was merely suggesting that the person who posted it was insecure.


----------



## coward67 (Sep 13, 2010)

I do things to mirrors.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I never said it was.  I was merely suggesting that the person who posted it was insecure.


 
Maybe your insistence that I'm insecure is really just you projecting your insecurity onto me and is therefore a sign of insecurity on your part.  DID YOU EVER STOP TO THINK ABOUT THAT? HUH? HUH? :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Maybe your insistence that I'm insecure is really just you projecting your insecurity onto me and is therefore a sign of insecurity on your part.  DID YOU EVER STOP TO THINK ABOUT THAT? HUH? HUH? :V


 
You want to play that game, eh?

OH SHIT I'M STARTING TO SOUND CANADIAN!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You want to play that game, eh?
> 
> OH SHIT I'M STARTING TO SOUND CANADIAN!


 
My terrible secret is that I'm friends with a Canadian


A French Canadian


OH THE SHAME


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 14, 2010)

I can crumble shatter proof glass with my head.
My headbutt is a one hit concussion and knockout.
You get the idea.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I can crumble shatter proof glass with my head.
> My headbutt is a one hit concussion and knockout.
> You get the idea.


 
And you've never told anyone this?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> My terrible secret is that I'm friends with a Canadian
> 
> 
> A French Canadian
> ...


 
French Canadians aren't bad...

After all, Cajuns are the descendants of Acadian exiles...  and Cajuns are awesome.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> French Canadians aren't bad...
> 
> After all, Cajuns are the descendants of Acadian exiles...  and Cajuns are awesome.


 
But I just got suspended for going on a "bigoted, biased rant" against the French

So I obviously cannot have French friends ;~;


----------



## footfoe (Sep 14, 2010)

Who hasn't maturbated in public?

My secrets are that i get turned on by little girls, furry girls, and hansom dudes.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 14, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Who hasn't maturbated in public?
> 
> My secrets are that i get turned on by little girls, furry girls, and hansom dudes.


 
god damn why are you still allowed to post


----------



## Machine (Sep 14, 2010)

I am paranoid as fuck.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2010)

i peed in the litterbox


im NOT SORRY


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 14, 2010)

They thought it was shopped.


----------



## footfoe (Sep 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> god damn why are you still allowed to post


 lol lol lol, why the hate?


----------



## Aden (Sep 14, 2010)

footfoe said:


> lol lol lol, why the hate?


 
uh



footfoe said:


> Who hasn't maturbated in public?
> 
> My secrets are that i get turned on by little girls, furry girls, and hansom dudes.


 
I dunno bro, you tell me.


----------



## Bir (Sep 14, 2010)

I seriously love plum baby food.

..


----------



## footfoe (Sep 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> uh
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno bro, you tell me.


 the little girls part? yeah i avoid them like hell.  I'm not sure i'm even that into them, but fuck that, they need to stay away.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

you make little girl lovers look bad


leave my presence immediately


----------



## Ames (Sep 14, 2010)

I...

I...

I'm an asian.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Holsety (Sep 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I...
> 
> I...
> 
> ...


 get outta here charlie


my secret is i peed in my 6th grade history teacher's coffee

he was a dick


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> you make little girl lovers look bad
> 
> 
> leave my presence immediately


 I'll be you're a big fan of Maurice Chevalier...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'll be you're a big fan of Maurice Chevalier...


 
pfftthahaha 

First time I've heard of him actually. The comments on that video are fucking gold.
"I'M 81 AND I LIKE LITTLE GIRLS (NOT A PERVERT)"


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> pfftthahaha
> 
> First time I've heard of him actually. The comments on that video are fucking gold.
> "I'M 81 AND I LIKE LITTLE GIRLS (NOT A PERVERT)"


 Youtube, breeding ground for extreme perverts.

Myself, I have an unhealthy obsession with Taokaka. Something IS wrong with me, I'm sure.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 14, 2010)

Holsety said:


> get outta here charlie
> 
> 
> my secret is i peed in my 6th grade history teacher's coffee
> ...


 
Did he drink it afterwards?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Youtube, breeding ground for extreme perverts.
> 
> Myself, I have an unhealthy obsession with Taokaka. Something IS wrong with me, I'm sure.


 
Interesting, I've never heard of this character. I'm guessing it's from a game?


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> Interesting, I've never heard of this character. I'm guessing it's from a game?


 BlazBlue. Also, stop changing your goddamn avatar, it's like #3 in 3 minutes.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> BlazBlue. Also, stop changing your goddamn avatar, it's like #3 in 3 minutes.


 
I blame this :V


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> I blame this :V


 I hate that guy. I'd change my av, but the last time I did, people were all like WTF man.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I hate that guy. I'd change my av, but the last time I did, people were all like WTF man.


 The only thing I don't like about your avi is that it's not a perfect square. Makes me all OCD and shit.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 14, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I hate that guy. I'd change my av, but the last time I did, people were all like WTF man.


 
Everyone likes the facepalming cigarette Citra.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 14, 2010)

inb4furry. I'm sure that has already been said. inafter furry?

Anyway, I believe the first page sums it up perfectly. They wouldn't be secrets if you spewed them on the internet, a place where everything is kept in cyberspace.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I always felt better than others in the past, always pointed at them and lauged at their fails, their downs, and their downcomes.
> Still like that.
> 
> I don't have dark secrets though, or things that I hide, I am mostly coldhearted enough to say my thoughts of people carelessly.


 
LOL this sums up my thoughts for u exactly!

but idk really im pretty open with people. if u ask me a straight forward question, very high chance i will answer it honestly.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 15, 2010)

i harassed someone via a phone call and myspace. mind you, they deserved it, and it felt comparable to an orgasm.


----------

